# SIM not recognised after installing cyanogenmod



## kkid106

I have just installed the latest stable mod for my Galaxy S3. My phone worked perfectly before the flash but now that I have the new ROM, I have messages saying that there is no SIM detected and I cannot figure out why.

Can anybody suggest how to fix this?
It is not a known issue in the releases notes as far as I can tell (There was a problem I previous CM releases I believe).


----------



## joeten

Hi there is a suggestion here scroll down past the odin suggestion to post 11 RESOLVED! No network access after trying to install Cyanogenmod. Phone is now dead, help please! - Android Forums


----------



## kkid106

What is RUIM/SIM and how do I change it, is it a setting?

Also, after all the posts mentioning IMEI, I went to check mine and it comes up with "Unknown" as well as most other entries in "About phone". Does this mean it has been wiped by the flash?

Post #11 says not to follow the instructions if IMEI has been wiped.


----------



## joeten

Well I did not know about that when posting, but check that thread as someone mentioned needing to find a tool to fix that


----------



## kkid106

Should I try flashing a new radio using clockworkmod?
Will that help at all?


----------



## joeten

I think you need to sort the IMEI perhaps you will find some clues in these links https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=KqaXUu-RMOiL0AXrgoHYDw


----------



## kkid106

joeten said:


> I think you need to sort the IMEI perhaps you will find some clues in these links https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=KqaXUu-RMOiL0AXrgoHYDw


So I shouldn't do anything until I can restore my IMEI?

Thanks


----------



## joeten

I would sort that first


----------



## joeten

Hi I don't know if this will be of much help but there is a large thread here on S3 IMEI [REF] IMEI / EFS - Know this stuff (i9300) - including "no network" - xda-developers


----------



## kkid106

I will take a look through it, thank you. Luckily, this appears to be a very common issue with the galaxy phones so there seem to be many resources. At the moment I am looking through this DroidViews | Backup and Restore Lost IMEI on Samsung Galaxy Devices without Root



I think I will benefit from a program that will allow me to write my own IMEI into my phone as I have my IMEI on a sticker under my battery. This is what the page is claiming I can do. I'll see how it goes.


Thanks for taking the time to look at threads for me.


----------



## joeten

No problem I enjoy the challenge of finding things


----------



## kkid106

Oh really?

In that case, I could do with finding Amelia Earhart, could you help me out?


----------



## joeten

She left the do not disturb sign on her door and I 'am loathe to upset her.


----------



## kkid106

So not only are you helpful, selfless and intelligent, you're courteous too?


----------



## joeten

Naturally and modest to boot.


----------



## kkid106

Just thought I'd update.

I'm currently trying to reflash back to the stock (Going to take an hour to download because I'm a free user on the download site).

I'm flashing the stock ROM, the associated modem and the associated kernal separately all using odin.


----------



## joeten

Hope it goes well odin is usually a good bet to get things done well and remember you can use triangle away to set the counter back to zero Triangle Away for Galaxy S3 - xda-developers


----------



## kkid106

It worked 

Took me over 2 hours to download everything I needed because of speed caps on the hosting server (Even though I'm on 100mbps bandwidth) but I finally managed to flash the stock ROM (Took a bit of searching because I needed the UK version) as well as the appropriate modem.

My IMEI has been restored automatically - it seems it was still stored deep within my phone somewhere - I have no idea how it survived the ten or so flashes it has had over the past day.

I've just got to ensure that I now backup not only my installation but my IMEI and other related files before I attempt an upgrade again (Which I inevitably will - I never learn).



Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten

Is there not one you can do with odin xda usually has something


----------

